# Richardson (Sheffield) Ltd. 07/2008 08:55 Visit



## spawney (Jul 28, 2008)

Visited the now derelict Richardson's site with a few others from this forum. The factory is structurally sound but the squatters and the ravers that have been using this place have have left it in a right mess.
Richardsons was founded in 1839 and gained world renown in the 1980s as Westall Richardson, when, under the ownership of American Jerry Hahn, and the local leadership of Bryan Upton and Gordon Bridge, it launched the Laser range of knives, which were engineered to remain sharp for life. 
Richardson Sheffield hit cash problems in September 2007 after relocating to premises at Handsworth, Sheffield with the aid of a loan from South Yorkshire Investment Fund. Accountants and business advisers Ernst & Young have now negotiated the sale of the company to Amefa UK who plan to use the company's products to enhance their existing ranges, and to continue production from the same Sheffield base.
Here's some of the photo's from the explore, the full set of pics can be found here Sheffield Urbex Visit Album

Click the images to enlarge them.



Exterior




Factory floor




Clocking off time




Hot water boiler




Extractor fan




Ceiling fan




Nitrous oxide bottle used to keep the window closed




Frost protection controls




Conveyor system




Smiley window




Factory clock. Most of the clocks on the site were stopped at this time




Broken windows




Skylight




Heavy duty circuit breaker




Security system




Pickled onions




Water tanks




Panoramic view from roof




Group photo




Laser fun




Clone army


----------



## zero seven four (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello as the man says, there is not much info as yet we have been to see our contact in the local libary there is not much there, next stage is the local archives. We need to book a time for this and then go through the plans, ths means i'll have to burn off my images onto cd drop it off there and ask for a time to go through their records.

We were there for an hour and half, there are 60 of the pentax k100d on line, here are 10 from them.







Clock at 855am






Shame the Ravers and Pigens can not read.






0742 poseing as normell (who is that in the background?)






and today through the round window ie playschool






If there was a fire we would be all dead






Lockers that are not that secure (craw bar any one)






Someones had a smashing time..






More broken glass 






Yes these tolets needed a clean






Open windows in the heat of summer means this place is cool and then the rest

*Been Back this morning,(DATE REMOVED) and now i know some people will not be happy with this but some local graph artist desire to go and paint, a local film maker desires to go and film there and a load more photographers likewise, so we are going to be circumspect in giving out any direct info on access (DETAILS REMOVED)*

_
Please do not get pissed off at this, crooksmoor church and other places has ensured this happens and as said the free party people had been and left their detritus with the pigeon shit, it is dark in there, glass all over the place and smashed up fluoresent tubes means some mercury and other hazards are around so do be carefull if you do go.._


----------



## Jethro (Jul 28, 2008)

*Some more pics...*

_Already plenty of pics here, but I'll add a few of mine..._





Some Steps





Ground Floor





In Case of Fire!





Smashed Bathroom





More Ground Floor





Industrial Extractor Fan





A View From the Roof

I'll leave it there - if you're interested there's a few more (plus higher res versions of these) on my Flickr set.


----------



## spawney (Jul 28, 2008)

You've got some really good shots of the place both here and on your flickr set. I really enjoyed going back here as the last time I saw it was back in 1989 when I was working for Richardsons but it all looked and sounded so different back then when they were in full production with all the forge presses and the grinders and linishers working. It was a bit unfortunate that we didn't get to see the tunnels but next time we're getting down there


----------



## Neosea (Jul 28, 2008)

Excellent explore, thanks for the photo's people.


----------



## zero seven four (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats covered then, it was a good un and one i hope is ongoing if people need how to get there and get in then give us a pm.. Nice images Jethro and good to meet you i hope our wild tails of urban exploration and smashed up body parts did not put you off, but you was with me, like a kid in a candy store when in a empty thats me.. I fucking love this, oh reperman i thank you for thinking about my post sometimes the joy takes over.. You should see the sun set from this roof it is good, i guess my footprints are going to become a part of this place..


----------



## no1rich (Jul 29, 2008)

Some good photo's you got of the place. You should have tried one of the pickled onions...


----------



## spawney (Jul 29, 2008)

no1rich said:


> Some good photo's you got of the place. You should have tried one of the pickled onions...



Would you have tried one?


----------

